# Zurgena



## Brits on the move

Hi, we are looking to buy a property in Almeria in the near future and plan to come out to the area (within say 30 kilometres of Allbox) for a couple of weeks to take a look around. Just been browsing the internet and spotted a property we like in Zurgena; is there anybody living in that neck of the woods who can give us an idea of what the area is like, and what we can expect in the way of facilities? Maybe some one can recommend the ideal location to stay for a couple of weeks to scout the area between Chirivel and Huercal-Overa.
Another thing that has crossed my mind is that if the unemployment rate for under 25's in Spain is 50% , what is the current crime rate like?
J&A


----------



## Hangover1

Hi,

I have a villa in La Alfoquia, which is 5mins away from Zurgena.
Its a lovely little village.

We was looking for a villa for two years before we found this area, We love it!
I'm 45 and the wife is 38,

Huercal-Overa has a huge market on a monday, and Zurgena has a market on a friday.
Arboleas is only 10 mins away, and Albox 15 mins, Huercal-Overa 15 mins as well. Its a big town with lots going on .

Crime ,, Well i dont know when the last breakin was, as its few and far between.

Arboleas is a big expat town,, Be carfull if you are buying anything there as there are alot of illegal builds.

La Alfoquia has the high school and Zurgena has the junior school.

La Alfoquia has a sports center ( i think its on google earth)

Arboleas also has a big sports center and gym.

Plenty of bars, restaurants,tapas and so on.. 

Its has a chemist as well

The town hall put on trips ( i think the last one was to gibraltar. From what ive heard they are very cheap and fill up quickly.

If you need to know anything else just message me.

Cheers Andy


----------



## 90199

Brits on the move said:


> Hi, we are looking to buy a property in Almeria in the near future and plan to come out to the area (within say 30 kilometres of Allbox) for a couple of weeks to take a look around. Just been browsing the internet and spotted a property we like in Zurgena; is there anybody living in that neck of the woods who can give us an idea of what the area is like, and what we can expect in the way of facilities? Maybe some one can recommend the ideal location to stay for a couple of weeks to scout the area between Chirivel and Huercal-Overa.
> Another thing that has crossed my mind is that if the unemployment rate for under 25's in Spain is 50% , what is the current crime rate like?
> J&A


We have 37% unemployed, crime is virtually unknown, no bars on windows, doors left unlocked, cars left with the keys in and engines running, people leave wallets and phones on the bar whilst they go outside for a smoke.

I do however live a long way from the Iberian part Spain, on the Atlantic island of El Hierro and I suspect life might differ in your chosen area.


----------



## Isobella

Hate to be the bearer of negative news but it is a minefield there. Just google Zurgena illegal properties. A real eye opener.


----------



## Hangover1

Zurgena has a British councillor called Jim Simpson who is an ex-policeman.
He also has a blog page on the town hall.

I'm sure he will help if he can.

i'll try and find the link to his blog.


----------



## gus-lopez

Hangover1 said:


> Zurgena has a British councillor called Jim Simpson who is an ex-policeman.
> He also has a blog page on the town hall.


Who is not well liked + many wouldn't vote for him as the ex-mayors
( he's banned from office ) wife stood as no-2 so you can see what is going on there !

! Spanish News Today - Zurgena Mayor Barred From Holding Public Office

You also failed to mention that Arboleas has quite few British councillors +deputy mayor & is also the only town hall to have actually legalised many previously illegal builds & with the remaining 291 to be leqalised under innovation 14 which is scheduled to be passed soon , now that the election is over. +it is also the only council at present who will actually state categorically what the actual legal position is of any property that falls within their jurisdiction.


----------



## Brits on the move

Hangover1 said:


> Zurgena has a British councillor called Jim Simpson who is an ex-policeman.
> He also has a blog page on the town hall.
> 
> I'm sure he will help if he can.
> 
> i'll try and find the link to his blog.


Hi Hangover1,

did you manage to find the link to Jim Simpson's blog page? I would be interested to have a look at it.

Thanks

J&A


----------



## Tammydog

Hi hangover1 I would be interested to know morE about your Village? We were looking at coming to the area and got put off by the bad remarks we read. Now Been looking at Costa blanca South. But it's a bit busy for me. But do not want to feel isolated either. Have medical problems so need to know about doctors and hospitals locally. I was told it could be difficult living there with health probs and would be better for us to live on the Costas. Also what's it like in the winter weather wise? But obviously we will research everything first. Is it easy to find a rental property even on August? We're retiring and just want somewhere nice and safe where we can walk to a shop or a bar and prefere a single storey property with a pool. And have seen someone lovely homes on line around the area. Sorry to interrupt but it's the same subject. So hope ok?


----------



## Hangover1

Hi Sorry.

I've been working in the Netherlands for a few days, (back now)

Yes I've found the Blog and will post a link shortly.


----------



## Hangover1

Hi Tammydog. I'm not sure Zurgena would be right for you, as most of the properties are outside the village and would need a car to get there.
Zurgena boast one of the most liveliest fiestas within this area and for one week every August the town come alive with International entertainers and attraction rides suitable for all ages.

Boasting 5 bars, all of which serve tapas long into the evenings, a kiddie’s play park the newly constructed sports barn, 2 mini-markets, a bakers ( Open Sundays), 2 banks and two conveyance stores Zurgena has much to offer the visitor and resident. 


La Alfoquia on the other hand has lots of properties within easy reach of the village on foot. And is 5mins away. that is where the nearest supermarket is.

I can say lots of things about La Alfoquia but its each to their own. From the residents meets and news letters to the bars and resturants. 

We do love the area. My neighbours are Spanish on one side and English on the other. And very friendly.

Their is plenty to do if your the sociable kind. 

We haven't been able to go this year with work commitments but its never far from my mind. Haha.


----------



## Hangover1

Hospitals, Ive never had to go to the hospital at Huercal-Overa. But its a new build.
but a know there are cuts in that sector in all of Almeria.


----------



## Hangover1

Here is Zurgena Councillors Blog as promised.

Zurgena Councillors Blog


----------



## Tammydog

Cheers hangover think we will take anyway as looks and sounds quite nice there. We can check it out. But we intend to rent , look for a home think it will be about a year before we move totally. Going back and forth to find right area for us.  I think all of Spain like UK has probs with State healthcare just hav to talk to people I think and hopefully make a decision?


----------



## I❤️Spain

Hi we are looking to rent long term in zurgena my husband is a builder plasterer my son inlaw is a electrician and my daughter is a singer can you tell me if there is any chance of work in this area my daughter and partner have been living and working in Malaga area for most of this year


----------



## Megsmum

I❤️Spain;11526194 said:


> Hi we are looking to rent long term in zurgena my husband is a builder plasterer my son inlaw is a electrician and my daughter is a singer can you tell me if there is any chance of work in this area my daughter and partner have been living and working in Malaga area for most of this year


I don't know the area but unemployment is very high in Spain. Do you speak Spanish, if your thinking of being self employed social costs are 269 Euro per month. I think electricians have to have thier qualifications certified in Spain. 

That's the general picture, hopefully someone who knows the area will know a bit more about employment in the region


----------



## Rach44

Hi, does anyone know when the school term ends in June?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Rach44 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when the school term ends in June?


You need to make a new thread with a title that says something about the question you want to ask. Also you need to say what area you're talking about because there can be regional differences.
The end of term is usually around the third week of June though...


----------

